# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  La granada

## Victor Andres Corahua Muñante

Hola a todos los amigos del Foro..
Soy de Pisco y estoy interesado en el cultivo del Granado, sé que tiene demanda en el exterior y que está en un franco crecimiento. Cuento con 5 Hectareas para la siembra. Es necesario que este producto sea perfilado hacia la exportacion, por lo tanto necesito el asesoramiento completo y si es que hay cadenas productivas a las que me pueda acoger.
Estare muy agradecido por todos los aportes. 
Una abrazo 
Andres   Temas similares: Se busca Granada para exportacion Especialización en Granada Wonderful de Exportacion la granada Necesito proveedores de granada Tec. Agronomo - Granada

----------


## Marita

Hola Andrés: 
Cuántos productores son ustedes? Cuentan con ingeniero agrónomo? ya que es necesario que cuentes con un profesional agrario para tu producción. Yo te puedo asesorar en temas de comecialización pero necesitarías de un experto agrario para los temas agrícolas. 
Te comento que el Ministerio de Agricultura ha lanzado dos (2) programas para apoyar a las organizaciones ya formalizadas (Agroemprende y Compensaciones) para que presenten un plan de negocios para el financimiento del Estado no reembolsable tanto para la organización como para la persona que apoya en la gestión comercial. El programa acepta a organizaciones que cuenten desde 2 socios. Mayor información en la pag. del MINAG: www.minag.gob.pe  
Sería una buena opción que las organizaciones se presenten a estos programas sin ningún costo. Solamente es invertir su tiempo para formular un plan de negocios y si requieren de apoyo en la gestión ofrecemos nuestros servicios profesionales. 
Aún así, si no estás interesado en presentar algún proyecto puedes seguir consultándome cuando gustes. 
Independientemetne, me gustaría tener una breve información sobre tu producción con el fin de poder elaborar un plan financiero tentativo para la presentación a un cliente extranjero: 
Cuántas TM/Ha.
Cuántas TM/mensuales
Cuánto es tu inversión en la producción total.
Tienen transporte propio o alquilado.
Son tierras propias o alquiladas.
A cuánto sería el precio en chacra?  
Te paso un documento sobre la características y propiedades de la granada. 
Saludos
Marita

----------

luissantistebanv

----------


## Victor Andres Corahua Muñante

Estimada Marita,  Gracias por tus alcances, Lo de la Granada es un tema que me ha dado vuelta por la cabeza hace mucho tiempo, en la familia tenemos una extensión de aproximadamente 10 a 15 hectáreas propias que se pueden dedicarse a el cultivo de la granada; este es un tema nuevo para nosotros, ya que  la granada ha sido sembrada en los bordes de las acequias para consuno familiar y necesitamos asesoría técnica y comercial al respecto.  También quiero consultarte lo siguiente: Tengo un hermano, que ha logrado agrupar a parceleros y han reunido 30 hectáreas, ellos ya tienen un sistema de riego tecnificado completo, listo para entrar en funcionamiento en el mes de agosto, porque los terrenos los tiene ocupados con cultivos con riego a gravedad;  pero, hasta ahora no saben que sembrar, ya que ellos quieren hacer cultivos de alta rotación en primera instancia para después sembrar palta hass ya que tienen algunas cuentas pendientes. Creo que tú puedes asesorarlos de manera integral para poder sacar el mayor  provecho, esto es asesorándolos en el cultivo que deben de sembrar y también en la comercialización y de repente hasta con un plan financiero.  Saludos cordiales, Andres

----------


## Alex Cruz

Hola amigos
Una consulta. Revisando la información que envío la amiga Marita, encuentro que la producción de granada es optima entre los 6 y 8 años. Es decir, hay que tener buen respaldo economico para los años iniciales, lo cual no se si ha considerado el amigo de Ica. Pero aún asi se ve interesante el cultivo. Mas bien tienen precios a la mano? es decir cuanto están pagando por kilo, ciento o millar para fines de exportación?? Quienes estan acopiando y si lo hacen a nivel nacional (yo estoy en Tacna). Lo mismo para la maracuya, tambien busco informacion de empresas  que compren desde el sur.
Saludos
Alex

----------


## Alberto Arata

Tambien es una idea que me esta dando vuelta a la cabeza este cultivo....  :Smile:  y quisiera que me hagas llegar mas informacion marita..estamos en contacto

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola a todos: 
Yo les recomendaría que en vez de pedir información -porque creo que no hay mucha al respecto-, los interesados se agrupen para desarrollar este cultivo en el Perú. De esa manera podrían intercambiar experiencias y conocimientos para obtener mejores resultados con el pasar del tiempo, y así hacer del cultivo de la granada un negocio rentable en nuestro país. 
Si bien es importante estar informado acerca del manejo del cultivo, de los costos de producción y de los mercados a los que se podría vender el producto, creo que la "práctica" es lo que hace al maestro; y en ese sentido, sería bueno que los que incursionan en este cultivo, se agrupen de alguna manera para poder unir fuerzas y lograr mejores resultados en sus respectivos campos. 
Aparentemente, la granada es un cultivo con oportunidades de crecer en nuestro país, pero que aún no ha sido explotado. Por eso, creo que lo más recomendable sería que los interesados implementen algunas parcelas de prueba, para luego intercambiar información durante todo el proceso de cultivo y comercialización, y tomar la decisión en conjunto de seguir o no con el cultivo. 
No sé qué piensan ustedes al respecto, pero por lo que tengo entendido, es difícil conseguir información técnica de los cultivos que se desarrollan en nuestro país. Y tanto es así, que ni siquiera hay bibliografía sobre el cultivo de la uva de mesa en el Perú -creo-. Y es por eso -y para eso- es que se pensó AgroFórum.pe: para que los pequeños y medianos agricultores del Perú puedan acceder a información de primera mano, provista por los mismos agricultores de nuestro país. 
Insisto en que hacer un seguimiento a los cultivos y difundirlo en el foro, es una buena manera de enseñar a otros y de recibir consejos útiles para mejorar sus respectivos cultivos. Pero como les decía, todo eso es más fácil y mejor si los interesados en la granada se unen para fomar una sola fuerza -esa es mi opinión- 
Ojalá podamos ver algún día en el foro los resultados de campos de granada en el Perú, y poder decir con orgullo que contamos con nuevo producto de agroexportación, con gran demanda en los mercados internacionales. 
Saludos a todos y gracias por participar en AgroFórum.pe  :Smile:

----------


## kscastaneda

A ver les subo la información que manejo sobre el cultivo de granada. 
 * Características botánicas y requerimientos edafo-climatológicos del granado: factores favorables y factores limitantes. *  Granados: El futuro está en la agroindustria.   Saludos cordiales, 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda 
Pd.: Tengo 2 más pero son pesados. Solicitar a mi email kscastaneda@hotmail.com

----------

Max Salome Terreros, Rafael.2ch

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> A ver les subo la información que manejo sobre el cultivo de granada. 
> * Características botánicas y requerimientos edafo-climatológicos del granado: factores favorables y factores limitantes. * Granados: El futuro está en la agroindustria.  Saludos cordiales, 
> Ing. Carlos Castañeda 
> Pd.: Tengo 2 más pero son pesados. Solicitar a mi email kscastaneda@hotmail.com

 Hola Carlos: 
Muchas gracias por tus aportes, como siempre  :Wink: . Pero me podrías pasar los archivos que pesan mucho a mí porfavor, para partirlos y subirlos en este tema. Supongo que es información valiosa que sería importante compartir. Tú tienes mi correo. 
Saludos y muchas gracias.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola a todos: 
Les paso un artículo reciente sobre el negocio de la granada en el Perú. Espero sea de utilidad.  *Fuerte incremento de las exportaciones de granada peruana*    
Las exportaciones peruanas de granada registran una tendencia creciente en los últimos años. En el 2002, los montos enviados sumaron US$ 10 mil y se dirigieron a tres mercados (Países Bajos, Francia y Suiza). En el 2009, se incrementaron a doce los destinos y las ventas externas superaron los US$ 4 millones, lo que significó un aumento de 90% en relación al ejercicio anterior. 
En lo que va del año, aún no se han registrado ventas externas de este fruto, ya que su periodo de producción es de abril a agosto. 
Países Bajos es actualmente el principal mercado de destino. Su participación es de 21%, seguido de Francia (18%) y Reino Unido (16%). En el 2009, se exportó por primera vez hacia Guatemala y se volvieron a realizar envíos hacia Italia, después de seis años. 
El año pasado, se registran ocho empresas exportadoras. Agrícola Athos tuvo la mayor participación (70%) en el total colocado en el exterior. Sus envíos se dirigieron principalmente a los Países Bajos, Francia y España. Asimismo, realizó ventas de prueba a Guatemala. 
Es importante resaltar que aunque las exportaciones de las empresas restantes no superan el millón de dólares, varias de ellas, registraron importantes crecimientos en sus ventas. Entre estas tenemos Exportadora Frutícola del Sur (US$ 793 mil / 360.1% crecimiento), Agrícola Los Medanos (US$ 297 mil / 258.1%) y Procesadora Larán (US$ 80 mil / 334.3%). 
Respecto al medio de transporte utilizado, se debe señalar que un 81% de las exportaciones de granada se realizan por vía marítima. Hay cinco meses de disponibilidad de este fruto. La campaña se inicia en abril y finaliza en agosto, lo que representa una ventaja comparativa con respecto a otros países productores.  *Mercado internacional* 
La demanda de granada y jugos concentrados de granada se ha incrementado en los últimos años, debido al mayor interés de los consumidores por adquirir productos sanos y nutritivos. En este caso, la principal característica es su capacidad antioxidante y el alto contenido de vitaminas, especialmente de la C.  
Irán es el principal productor mundial y uno de los más importantes exportadores de granadas frescas y en concentrados. Destacan también China e India como productores; sin embargo, la mayoría del fruto se destina al consumo interno.  
Actualmente hay varios países que están impulsando el desarrollo productivo de esta fruta, entre los que se encuentran Estados Unidos y España en el hemisferio norte así como Argentina, Chile y Sudáfrica en el sur.  
Los países europeos, Emiratos Árabes Unidos, Malasia, Japón y Canadá son los principales consumidores de granadas. En el caso de Estados Unidos, el mercado ha crecido tanto que la oferta ya no logra satisfacer la demanda interna.  
Las variedades demandadas a nivel internacional son Wonderfull, Emek, Kamel, Acco y Shany. 
En el mercado internacional se demanda la granada entera fresca, como arilos (granos) y en jugos concentrados, en éste último se demanda de dos tipos: el primero es a base de la fruta entera y se caracteriza por su elevado grado de acidez, el segundo se prepara con los arilos y a diferencia del anterior es más dulce. Inclusive se están diseñando máquinas que despepan el fruto para obtener el jugo fresco de la fruta. 
Adicionalmente, los mercados demandan el extracto de granada como insumo para la elaboración de productos cosméticos. Por ejemplo, en India la marca RevAyur utiliza el extracto de granada para la elaboración de cremas humectantes. Igualmente, en Estados Unidos, la marca Avon lo usa en la elaboración de un gel tonificador. La empresa señala que este producto incentiva la producción de colágeno y elastino. De otro lado, la compañía suiza Lindt lo require como insumo para su Dark Chocolate Bar (combina chocolate, jugo de granada y chili).   *Producción Peruana* 
Dada su ubicación geográfica, el Perú está en capacidad de satisfacer la demanda de los países del hemisferio norte en los meses de contra-estación, Las condiciones agroclimáticas que presentamos, permiten el cultivo y producción de las variedades más comerciales tales como Wonderfull y Acco demandadas por los mercados internacionales más exigentes.  
Según información del Ministerio de Agricultura, las hectáreas cultivadas en el Perú en 2009, fueron 176 y se obtuvo una producción de 1,086 TM. Las principales zonas productoras de este fruto son Ica (53%), Lima (22%) y La Libertad (8%). Cabe destacar el importante incremento de las hectáreas de cultivo en Tacna, Lambayeque y Ancash.   *Fuente: Agronegociosperu.org*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Y también les dejo uno de los archivos del Ing. Carlos Castañeda, que no pudo subir en su respuesta anterior (por el peso del archivo). 
Falta uno más que subiré cuando lo reciba, pero aprovecho para recomendarles a todos los que lean este tema, que para subir archivos pesados, lo ideal es partir dichos archivos en varias partes. Así como lo he hecho con el archivo pdf original que me envió gentilmente el Ing. Carlos. 
Saludos

----------


## Marita

> Estimada Marita,  Gracias por tus alcances, Lo de la Granada es un tema que me ha dado vuelta por la cabeza hace mucho tiempo, en la familia tenemos una extensión de aproximadamente 10 a 15 hectáreas propias que se pueden dedicarse a el cultivo de la granada; este es un tema nuevo para nosotros, ya que la granada ha sido sembrada en los bordes de las acequias para consuno familiar y necesitamos asesoría técnica y comercial al respecto.  También quiero consultarte lo siguiente: Tengo un hermano, que ha logrado agrupar a parceleros y han reunido 30 hectáreas, ellos ya tienen un sistema de riego tecnificado completo, listo para entrar en funcionamiento en el mes de agosto, porque los terrenos los tiene ocupados con cultivos con riego a gravedad; pero, hasta ahora no saben que sembrar, ya que ellos quieren hacer cultivos de alta rotación en primera instancia para después sembrar palta hass ya que tienen algunas cuentas pendientes. Creo que tú puedes asesorarlos de manera integral para poder sacar el mayor provecho, esto es asesorándolos en el cultivo que deben de sembrar y también en la comercialización y de repente hasta con un plan financiero.  Saludos cordiales, Andres

 Hola Andrés: 
Estoy de acuerdo con lo que te aconseja Bruno. Lo mejor que pueden hacer es poner en práctica el cultivo de granada. Este fruto tiene bastante aceptación internacional y si desean llegar a exportar deben tener conocimiento de los calibrados que el mercado exige y quien más que los ingenieros expertos te pueden asesorar en este tema. Por mi parte te puedo asesorar en temas comerciales. Revisaré las estadísticas de exportación e importación mundial y enviaré la información a los amigos de foro. 
Por otro lado, me gustaría saber si tu hermano ha llegado a constituir legalmente su organización ya que con 30 hectáreas y con socios podrían intentar entrar a solicitar el financiamiento no reembolsable que lanza el Programa PCC del MINAG a través de los planes de negocio. Aquí puede solicitar financiamiento para los cultivos, maquinarias, asesoramientos y otros. El monto es hasta 500 UIT: PCC confinancia el 60% y la organización el 40%. Si es de 290 UIT: PCC 70% y Organización 30% y si es de 125 UT: PCC 80% y organización 20%. La organización tiene que estar registrada con una antiguedad mínima de 6 meses y no ser morosos ante entidades financieras. 
Saludos
Marita

----------


## CMORALES

felicitaciones al creador de esta pagina, estoy interesado en saber mas sobre granado, si hubieran cursos de capacitacion seria execelente, con un grupo de comuneros estamos en posesion de 300 has, y segun lo que he leido tiene todas las caracteristicas para el cultivo de granado.

----------


## johnny

Hola Ing. Carlos Castañeda 
Deseo hacerle una consulta conrespecto al cultivo de granada, estuve leyendo el archivo q dejo conrespecto a este cultivo, es q un familiar posee unos terrenos humedos y salitrosos, y esta viendo si cultiva este producto u otro q se pueda sembrar en este tipo de terreno, espero me puedan ayudar aconsejandome q tipo de cultivo le va bien a este terreno. 
gracias.

----------


## kscastaneda

Es una granada o una pelota de vinyball jejejeje, bueno una bromita antes de irme a dormir son las 4.34 am. 
Nos vemos !!! 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda Vásquez. 
_______________________________   

> Hola a todos: 
> Les paso un artículo reciente sobre el negocio de la granada en el Perú. Espero sea de utilidad.  *Fuerte incremento de las exportaciones de granada peruana*    
> Las exportaciones peruanas de granada registran una tendencia creciente en los últimos años. En el 2002, los montos enviados sumaron US$ 10 mil y se dirigieron a tres mercados (Países Bajos, Francia y Suiza). En el 2009, se incrementaron a doce los destinos y las ventas externas superaron los US$ 4 millones, lo que significó un aumento de 90% en relación al ejercicio anterior. 
> En lo que va del año, aún no se han registrado ventas externas de este fruto, ya que su periodo de producción es de abril a agosto. 
> Países Bajos es actualmente el principal mercado de destino. Su participación es de 21%, seguido de Francia (18%) y Reino Unido (16%). En el 2009, se exportó por primera vez hacia Guatemala y se volvieron a realizar envíos hacia Italia, después de seis años. 
> El año pasado, se registran ocho empresas exportadoras. Agrícola Athos tuvo la mayor participación (70%) en el total colocado en el exterior. Sus envíos se dirigieron principalmente a los Países Bajos, Francia y España. Asimismo, realizó ventas de prueba a Guatemala. 
> Es importante resaltar que aunque las exportaciones de las empresas restantes no superan el millón de dólares, varias de ellas, registraron importantes crecimientos en sus ventas. Entre estas tenemos Exportadora Frutícola del Sur (US$ 793 mil / 360.1% crecimiento), Agrícola Los Medanos (US$ 297 mil / 258.1%) y Procesadora Larán (US$ 80 mil / 334.3%). 
> Respecto al medio de transporte utilizado, se debe señalar que un 81% de las exportaciones de granada se realizan por vía marítima. Hay cinco meses de disponibilidad de este fruto. La campaña se inicia en abril y finaliza en agosto, lo que representa una ventaja comparativa con respecto a otros países productores.  *Mercado internacional* 
> La demanda de granada y jugos concentrados de granada se ha incrementado en los últimos años, debido al mayor interés de los consumidores por adquirir productos sanos y nutritivos. En este caso, la principal característica es su capacidad antioxidante y el alto contenido de vitaminas, especialmente de la C.  
> ...

----------


## emi

Hola me gustaria saber como puedo obtener el link de esta información porfavor. gracias.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola me gustaria saber como puedo obtener el link de esta información porfavor. gracias.

 Si te refieres a la información que aparece en este este tema de AgroFórum.pe, el link es el que aparece en la barra de tu navegador: https://www.agroforum.pe/showthread....granada&p=5161 
Espero haberte ayudado, ¿o te referías a otra información?  :Confused:  
Saludos

----------


## emi

Gracias, de todas maneras pero sabes me refiero a que esa informacion fue obtenida de agronegociosperu.org  y trate de buscar esta informacion y no se como hacerlo, lo necesito para una tesis de granados y al ver el articulo me intereso mucho.  
gracias.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Gracias, de todas maneras pero sabes me refiero a que esa informacion fue obtenida de agronegociosperu.org y trate de buscar esta informacion y no se como hacerlo, lo necesito para una tesis de granados y al ver el articulo me intereso mucho.  
> gracias.

 Sí me lo imaginé también, pero lo que me parecía raro es que lo que publiqué aquí, es exactamente lo mismo que verías en el portal de agronegociosperu.org. 
De todas formas, entré a buscar el artículo y tampoco lo encuentro; pero encontré un tema técnico sobre el Granado que te podría servir para tu tesis: http://www.agronegociosperu.org/tema/tem004.htm 
Además, ya sabes que tienes el foro para hacer las consultas del caso. 
Saludos y gracias por participar en AgroFórum.pe

----------


## jesa

Hola amigos. 
Con respecto al cultivo de GRANADA quisera tener conocimiento si en condiciones de suelos salino bajo riego por goteo y con calidad de agua con CE de 4 y pH de 8 podria este cultivo ser manejado. El suelo es arenoso y se se viene realizando dos campañas de periodos cortos en este terreno y se viene presentando problemas por calidad de agua (agua subterranea).  La ubicación del terreno es en la Irrigación EL Paraíso-Huacho.
He podido observar que en campos de mis vecinos *la granda criolla* se desarrolla bien, al parecer muestra ser una planta bien rústica antes estos factores adversos.
Mi consulta sería si es factible que este cultivo desarrolle bien en este terreno, con estas caraterísticas mencionadas?? 
Atte

----------


## Fernando Malpartida LL.

Hola Forero
Bajo estas condiciones que mencionas si es posible cultivar el Granado , tanto el criollo como el de exportacion,  te cuento mi experiencia,  en Huaral tenemos granados , con condiciones  peor aun y los primeros años los rendimientos son un tanto bajos, pero con  el correr del tiempo, se mejoran, y los rendimientos se elevan, los uelos son tambien arenosos, peor asi responden los granados. 
mi correo arariwa25@hotmail.com  si deseas visitar el campo.

----------


## jesa

Hola Fernando Malpartida. 
Son muy importantes tus aportes, me gustaría saber en que parte de Huaral tienes su campo, tal vez se pueda realizar una visita de campo. 
Atte

----------


## Jack Jimenez Pereda

Sr. Saenz buenas tardes:
Efectivamente, como dice el Sr. Fernando si se puede cultivar la GRANADA bajo las condiciones que posee. Nosotros tambien regamos con agua subterranea, porque piensa que la calidad del agua no es la adecuada, que dicen sus analisis de laboratorio.? Los factores no son adversos, este cultivo si soporta suelos salinos, tolerable a la sequia, inclusive aguas salinas. Es probable que a simple vista la planta le parece que se encuentre en malas condiciones pero no es asi. Es una caracteristica de la propia planta y su variedad.

----------


## miguelbentin

La Granada es un cultivo exportable por el que desde hace muy poco tiempo (a excepción de Agricola Athos y sus vinculados) varios se vienen animando. El área nueva instalada o en proceso de instalación ha pasado de unas 170 has a más de 500 actualmente. Este es un cultivo que implica un costo importante en apoyo mecánico (espalderas) y trabajo de poda. Una ventaja es que es un frutal de rápida producción, pudiendo esperar con un manejo eficiente primeras producciones a 2 años del vivero (o 1 año del transplante). Lo ideal es desarrollarlas de finales de primavera a inicios de verano para tener plantas hábiles hacia la primavera siguiente y realizar un transplante mejor. Si no se realiza lo indicado, la alternativa es conseguir plantas de 10 meses aprox (o greenplants como las llaman los viveristas). Me parece que esto último puede resultar un poco más costoso y complicado (por el desarrollo de las plantas tercerizado y por los tramites de introducción de material cuarentenario) pero es factible conseguirlo. 
En las zonas aridas del sur (que es la experiencia que conozco), un buen material brota perfectamente y los rendimientos picos conocidos se consiguen al 5-6to año (hasta ahora entre 35-40TM/ha). La primera producción, a 1 año aprox del transplante a campo definitivo puede reportar producción de entre 2 y 5TM/ha, lo que lo hace excepcionalmente rápido en comparación con frutales como los cítricos. Esto considerando una densidad de 6x4m, o 420 plantas por hectárea, incrementandose (pero tambien con sus desventajas) si se instala a densidad media (6x2.5) o alta (hasta de 1000 plantas / ha). 
Saludos,

----------


## jesa

*I TALLER PRACTICO DE GRANADO"WONDERFUL" 2010 SABADO 9 DE OCTUBRE HUARAL*  *(PLANTA PROCESADORA VERDE FLOR AL COSTADO DEL FUNDO DONOSO)*  *Info: 996399096 nextel: 415*3969* *instituto Peruano de Exportadores ipexperu@yahoo.es*  *informes@institutoperuanoexportadores.org ww.institutoperuanoexportadores.org*

----------


## delrafael

Hola Victor  He trabajado en lo que es granada, y podría decirte que el cultivo de granado es rentable si lo manejas bien y tienes los cuidados necesarios, se piensa que es un cultivo resistente, y en efecto es resistente a la salinidad, pero también tiene demanda de cuidados sanitarios contra hongos como la alternaría que pueden afectar tu producción, es sensible a acaros, trips, _Icerya purchasi, pulgones y mosca blanca,_ presenta fisiopatias como cracking o rajado de frutos cercano a la cosecha, e insolación; como ves hay que hacer varios trabajos y dentro de los mas importante esta la poda de formación y producción, también es necesario que hagas una estructura similar a una espaldera que te ayude de soporte al árbol durante la formación y producción. Si te puedo ayudar en algo estaré atento. Saludos Rafael

----------


## jesa

Hola amigos, si pueden adjunten algunas fotografias para tener una idea mas clara de como _La Granada_ se comporta ante condiones de salinidad. 
Atte

----------


## delrafael

Granada 2.jpgGranada 3.jpgGranada 4.jpgGranada 1.jpg 
Jesa
Te adjunto algunas fotos que pueden interesarte, si puedo ayudarte en algo mas estare atento.
Saludos,
Rafael Collacso  delrafael@gmail.com
423*3182
955972832
RPM *034528

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## Jack Jimenez Pereda

Rafael buen dia: 
Dime, que variedad es el granado que presentas en estas fotos que nos compartes. En que año de produccion alcanzan este tamaño.
Nosotros tambien hemos sembrado tres variedades de granado, y el trabajo que realizas es importante. Nos gustaria poder intercambiar informacion. 
saludos cordiales 
Jack Jiménez

----------


## jesa

Hola Rafael. 
Muy interesantes las fotos, dime cual es la ubicación del campo, y cuales son las condiciones de ese suelo en ph y Conductividad electrica.
Dime anteriormente al cultivo de granada no se ha cultivado nada en ese terreno y que calidad de agua tienes. 
Atte,

----------


## delrafael

Hola Jack La Variedad que se muestra es la Wonderfull sin injertar, aclaro esto porque injertada no pinta muy bien debido a que el patrón transfiere esas características, es decir que a las plantas injertadas les cuesta mucho mas pintar por lo que se tiene que esperarse más tiempo para que tome color trayendo consigo el riesgo de que el fruto se Raje por sobre maduración. Obtienes un fruto así desde la primera producción, aunque en menor porcentaje, ya en el segundo y tercer año de producción tienes mas fruta de este tipo. Saludos, Rafael Collacso  delrafael@gmail.com 423*3182 955972832 RPM *034528

----------


## delrafael

Jehison Las condiciones en las que he trabajado tenían CE de 3 y pH de 7.5, en el agua y el cultivo se ha desarrollado muy bien. Anteriormente a este cultivo no se había desarrollado otro, pero es preferible que no plantes granado en suelos que tengan mucho nematodo, ya que es un cultivo  sensible ya sea franca o injertada. Saludos, Rafael Collacso delrafael@gmail.com 423*3182 955972832 RPM *034528

----------


## jair2

amigos soy de pisco y vamos a sembrar 11 has de granada si la granada es suceptible a nematodos seria combeniente hechar nematicida al ollo antes de la siembra

----------


## Fernando Malpartida LL.

Estimado Jair, el granado es sensible a nematodos por eso te recomiendo no sembrar en campo donde anteriormente se halla sembrado  aji, paprika, camote,  papa, el uso de nematicidas esta recomendado si el campo ha tenido un uso intensivo de cultivos horticolas. Ademas te recomiendo aplicar materia organica descompuesta en cantidades adecudas por cada pozo de transplante, y si tu campo es nuevo, con solo la materia organica te ira bien en el transplante, Saludos
 Ing: Fernando Malpartida LL.
Huaral

----------


## Metazoa

Hola: Quisiera saber cual es el requerimiento de Calcio optimo por una hectárea de plantación de granadas. Ojalá me puedan responder. Saludos y muy bueno el foro.

----------


## jair2

amigo fernando gracias por la informacion otra prgunta si no es molestia las plantas de granado tienen que llevar tutores o algo donde tenga que apollarse para que el peso de los frutos no la tumben o sus tallos pueden aguantar. gracias

----------


## Fernando Malpartida LL.

Estimado amigo , los tutores dependera de lo que quieras tener en tu plantacion, solo si quieres alta densidad lo usas, pero en general la granada soporta su propio peso, pero cuando esta joven en algunos caso necesita tutores provisionales hasta que la planta forma su arquitectura real , te mandare mas adelante fotos de granado con frutos.
Ing, Fernando Malpartida LL.
Huaral _Lima

----------

golcito18

----------


## Ngalindo

En que zona estás sembrando?? Tu producción quien te la compra??

----------


## jair2

hola amigos alguien tiene experiencia en manejo de malesas con hebicidas pre emergentes, ademas comon esportar el granado si no hay productos rejistrados parael cultivo,
 gracias

----------


## Fernando Malpartida LL.

Estimado amigo en nuestro caso nos Compra la empresa Verde Flor,  la plantacion esta en huaral.Con respecto a los herbicidas cual es tu pregunta concreta .
Ing:Fernando Malpartida LL.

----------


## jair2

amigos como estan alguien de uds podria comentar sembrar granado asociado con otro cultivo mientras crece el granado yo quisiera sembrar pallar algien tendra esa experiencia gracias por la respuesta que puedan darme.

----------


## JESSYCA

Hola Andres: 
Estuve leyendo algunos temas del foro y pude apreciar que estas interesado en el cultivo de la granada. Actualmente yo estoy realizando un negocio de jugos y néctares de fruta exóticas donde incluyo a la granada por ser una fruta que contiene gran cantidad de antioxidantes. Actualmente tu ya tienes disponibilidad de la fruta? porque necesito proveedores de esta fruta. 
Espero tu pronta respuesta al correo business-trade@hotmail.com

----------


## Maria Ossa

Los quiero invitar a este portal de información http://elcultivo.net/ donde pueden encontrar información relevante del sector agrícola. Espero q les sea de ayuda.

----------


## jair2

alguien por favor podría ayudarme tengo unas plantas de granada de un año y estan armados sus brazos pero estos tienen aproximado 70 cm de tamaño que es lo que puedo hacer para que sigan su normal desarrollo e ir armando el arbusto sin tener que usar estructuras para el sostén de la planta.
puedo despuntar estos brazos y a cuanto lo hago.

----------


## carlossanchez

Alguien que conozca de la existencia de alguna cadena productiva en Lambayeque, o que empresa compra en la zona norte, muchas gracias por su ayuda.

----------


## gjaram

*NOTICIAS SOBRE GRANADA EN PERÚ 
Un prometedor futuro para la granada peruana*18 de Enero de 2012 _El país busca ampliar su ventana de producción_ Las exportaciones de granada peruana crecieron un 46,1% alcanzando los US$3.9 millones en 2011, con Europa y EE.UU como los principales mercados. En conversación con www.portalfruticola.com Jorge Taipe, profesor del Instituto Peruano del Agro, señaló que se espera que el crecimiento se mantenga durante 2012, al mismo tiempo que la industria busca ampliar su ventana de producción
.El consumo mundial de la fruta todavía no es tan alto como podría ser. En el caso de Perú las plantaciones han ido aumentando durante los últimos años, las cuales están produciendo un producto que Taipe cree puede diferenciar fácilmente  dentro de la oferta  en el extranjero.“No por ser peruano, pero ven en los supermercados internacionales granadas de muchos países tanto americanos como europeos que no compiten en calidad externa ni interna a la fruta que ofertamos”, dijo.“Nuestra fruta es de excelente calidad y calibre. Vamos a desplazar a muchos en esta carrera”, agregó.Si bien no menciona a un competidor en específico, la temporada de Chile – entre abril y mayo – coincide con la de Perú, país que también está aumentando la producción de la fruta.“Podemos decir que la temporada peruana inicia en marzo y termina en mayo, siendo abril el mes peak de oferta”, expuso Taipe.“Es una buena ventana, pero estamos trabajando con manejos agronómicos y variedades tempranas para concretar la mayor producción en los meses de febrero y marzo, donde en el mundo no hay granada”.“Por ejemplo, la variedad Suka es una selección de un campo experimental en Perú donde se observa en forma reincidente una fruta lista para cosecha en el mes de febrero”.*Crecimiento de las plantaciones*Taipe indicó que por muchos factores, entre ellos el uso del agua, el clima, problemas con los suelos y estrategias de mercados, han llevado a muchas empresas peruanas a diversificar la canasta exportable.“Este año 2012 se incorporan aproximadamente unas 600 has más”, sostuvo. “Durante los últimos tres años se han venido incorporando unas 500 hectáreas (has) por año promedio, tendiendo un crecimiento sostenido. Por tal motivo para el 2015 estaremos bordeando las 3000 has”.Con este nivel de producción Taipe prevé que las exportaciones de granadas peruanas alcancen las 6,000 TM en 2012. ** Fotografía: Taller del Instituto Peruano del Agro, Trujillo 2011  *Beneficios para la salud, procesamiento y programas de entrenamiento*
El profesor destacó que las granadas se están haciendo cada vez más populares en el mundo, debido a los beneficios que tiene para la salud.“Las propiedades medicinales que tiene esta fruta supera a cualquier otra, por lo que soy muy optimista que el consumo tendrá por muchos años una tendencia positiva”.Cree que Perú puede aprender una buena lección del éxito de los jugos y productos procesados de granadas de la compañía estadounidense POM Wonderful.“Por el momento podemos aprovechar que esto se puede hacer en el Perú, y darle un valor agregado a la fruta que no llegamos a exportar. A mediano plazo esto se estará haciendo más frecuente en el Perú”.“Es una excelente forma de aprovechar el 100% de la fruta que nos da el campo”, sostuvo.*Dato*El Instituto Peruano del Agro llevará a cabo un programa de entrenamiento especializado para agricultores de granada en Ica, los días 21 y 22 de enero.www.portalfruticola.com

----------


## Alper

Amigos:
Estoy encargado de la venta de un predio de 10 Has.
Se encuentra ubicado en el sector Nuevo Horizonte,Guadalupe,La Libertad.
Apto para el *CULTIVO DE GRANADA.* Cuenta con abunadante agua por bombeo de rio todo el año sin restricciones.
Tres Has. están disponibles para siembra, el resto falta preparar de acuerdo al cultivo a instalar.
El precio es realmente conveniente: 50,000.00 ns.
Adjunto algunas fotos.DSC02315.jpgMARALFALFA LOTE 2 - LOS TAYALES 198.jpgfundo terranova inicio de trabajos de nivelacion.jpg
Mayores informes:  alpertaya@yahoo.es 
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## enn

*Buenas tardes.
Estamos con un grupo de amigos preparando una tesis sobre la incursion del grando en el peru, motivo por el cual agradecere en la medida de lo posible ayudarme en la informacion siguiente: 
ÍNDICE* *CAPITULO I. INTRODUCCION*
1.1. Antecedentes 
1.2. La Granada, sus derivados y su preferencia en la historia
1.3. La granada como oportunidad de inversión
1.4. Objetivos de investigación. 
1.5. Preguntas de investigación.
1.6. Alcances y limitaciones 
1.7. Justificación  *CAPITULO II.- METODOLOGÍA DE INVESTIGACIÓN Y MARCO* *TEÓRICO* *2.1* *.*Metodología de investigación *2.2* *.*Marco Teórico 
Gracias anticipadamente.
ENN.

----------


## yacmaz

Buenas tardeas a todo el grupo, soy nuevo en esta actividad, soy de Argentina y me gustaría saber si alguien de este foro tiene experiencia en fertilización granulada de granados, en cultivo de secano, es decir sin sistema de riego.
Otra cosa, después de plantación, cuando debo podar la planta, espero 1 año? o 2 años, dando la oportunidad de que forme bien la estructura de la planta?. Mi idea es formarlo en sistema multitronco. Gracias

----------


## Giannina Tafur

Bueno yo les podría adelantar que desde el año 2011 brokeo Granada Peruana y la hemos vendido entre 10 a 15 dolares la caja de 4 kilos dependiendo del calibre y del color,Rusia la estuvo pagando muy bien este año
slds,
Giannina Tafur
LYSLE SA

----------


## ValleGrande

Queremos compartir con todos los profesionales del sector agrícola una completa Guía Técnica sobre "Fisiología vegetal y manejo nutricional del cultivo de granado", para ellos debes registrarte en http://goo.gl/fa2Ay y apoyar nuestra fanpage con un Me Gusta.

----------


## Josemiguel Triveño Portilla

Buenos días, tardes y noches con todos, mi nombre es José Miguel Triveño Portilla, Bachiller en Ing Agrícola de la Universidad Nacional de Trujillo.   Actualmente me encuentro desarrollando mi tesis, la cual está basada en un Estudio de Factibilidad para Implementación del Cultivo de Granado en el Valle de Moche a través del Riego por Goteo (zona de influencia del Proyecto Chavimochic). Acudo a ustedes con la finalidad de que me pueda brindar información respecto a Costos de Producción por Hectárea, producción por año de acuerdo a las diferentes etapas del cultivo (Ton/Ha), precio de plantones y el valor con el que se comercializa normalmente el producto en chacra y para exportar (USD/Ton).   Esperando puedan ayudarme con esta información de vital importancia para la culminación de mi tesis, ya que me toca ver justo el tema de análisis financiero, me despido deseándoles el mayor de los éxitos en todos los aspectos de su vida, y agradeciéndole de antemano por su colaboración. 
Cualquier ayuda a mi correo: josetrivp87@yahoo.es

----------

